# Putting the divider back in my angle haul



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I've always used my two horse slant Circle J as a one horse trailer, having taken the divider out for my previous long TB who probably wouldn't have fit in it. 

With Boo I thought since he didn't travel well loose, I am going to try one of two things. Put the divider back in, get him used to being in the front compartment, and if that goes well, I then have the space to load another well seasoned traveller in the second back half.

Thing is, I am very comfortable loading a horse in as if it was a stock trailer, but don't have much experience navigating the step by steps to an angle haul's divider. I'm always loading by myself, as well. 

Apart from those various videos on the web, is there anything special that makes loading easier for me and him? I am thinking specifically of when he is in the trailer and I have to push his hind end over while keeping his head at the first position....then closing the divider because it will be latched, ready to move over.


----------



## ARJ (Nov 2, 2021)

try Clinton Andersons method his stuff works!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Can you bring him to that first spot, then push his lead rope through the window, then bring it back around through the other window, or through the bars of the first window if there are bars? Then by holding the lead rope you'd still have his head, but you can move around anywhere you want. You could hold the lead rope in one hand and use the other hand to push his butt over and close the divider?

I'd be sure and have some yummy hay in a bag waiting for him in that spot.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm not sure why you can not tie the head while you secure a divider.
Once snapped/locked shut you can return to the head and release the tie easy enough.
Do the reverse to remove...
The horse will be contained and you will be between horse and freedom bolting off the trailer if you fear that.
Clip the tie on the halter, then go to the divider and release it and control the swing of that divider till you also have a hand on the halter of your horse or the lead shank you placed over the back when you started the journey...

You don't ever have to leave the horses side to secure or release the animal if that is your fear...
🐴..


----------



## bobrameters (Nov 4, 2019)

I like to tie partly so I can step back and close the divider before he/she turns around or starts backing out, but also because I had a mare put her head below the divider on the way to a horse show once, then whacked her head when she raised back up. When I unloaded her, there was the bloody scrape on her forehead. Now I give her enough line to get back up if she falls down in the trailer, but not enough to get her head under the divider. I have actually never had one fall down, though, you just hear stories.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, I guess I am over thinking the things that could go sideways. I think I will get my coach to check me out while I do the practice. Thanks....I am feeling a bit more confident!


----------

